# Examples of a "red sable"?



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been hoping for a darker sable, and 4 out of the 5 males available in the litter I will be getting a pup from are dark sable. But one of the males is listed as a "red sable". Would anyone have pictures that could decently represent what a ddr/czech lined "red sable" would look like? Just out of curiosity? I've tried just googling, but obviously trusting lines and what colors you're actually seeing is a little hard.

Thank you!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's my DDR bloodline "red sable" girl--genetically, she's sable with a black recessive.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Loch is also what I would consider a "red sable" -- he's most likely sable with a bicolor recessive:


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

A "lighter" red sable--she's sable with a saddle recessive--and out of coat. Half DDR, half German:


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

BlackthornGSD said:


> Here's my DDR bloodline "red sable" girl--genetically, she's sable with a black recessive.


Beautiful.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

This dog is a richly pigmented sable/sable dog--also considered a "red sable" (for the curious, this is Acky vd Neuen Lande at about age 9):


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

BlackthornGSD said:


> Here's my DDR bloodline "red sable" girl--genetically, she's sable with a black recessive.


I agree, she is really beautiful. Wow.


----------

